# Best price on canon 11- 24 L lens...? $2799?



## cayenne (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi all!!

I'm thinking about trying to learn to shoot real estate, and thinking the Csnon 11-24L lens would be about the best all around lens to get for this, to add to my collection.
I'm seeing them out now for -$200 off list, at $2799.

Is this about the best price I'm likely to see anytime in the near future, other than maybe catching a canon refurb that seems to go for $2399?

Isn't this a somewhat recent lens release?

Thanks in advance,

Cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2017)

I paid less, try CPW.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 14, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I paid less, try CPW.



+1. CPW is being the starting point of choice.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 14, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I paid less, try CPW.



I tried googling CPW Photo..and got nothing....

Got a link please?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2017)

It's canonpricewatch.com, see street price.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 14, 2017)

I paid $2750 very shortly after launch, when they were unobtainable and $2,999, via CPW.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/

Give Gordon an email he is super on it and very professional.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/05703/Canon-EF-11-24mm-f4L-USM-price.html?streetprice

They are currently $2,549.99

Mind you, while I do a lot of real estate I'm not sure that such a heavy investment is needed. The 16-35 f4IS is a better lens unless you need the 11-15 and that is a tough focal length to use. I used the TS-E 17 for almost all my real estate before I got the 11-24 which I got mainly for bathrooms and walk in closets.

Depends what 'real estate' market you are aiming at too, I shoot new build staged model homes in the $3-800,000 range, if you are looking at MLS listing type work the 11-24 will take a lot of shoots to pay for itself.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 18, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I paid $2750 very shortly after launch, when they were unobtainable and $2,999, via CPW.
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/
> 
> ...



Sorry has been a long weekend for me....just getting back on this.

I did email CPW...and I received an email from a gentleman named Gordon Chiu.
Is this the same Gordon you are referring to?

He'd mentioned he had seem this thread....

As with any purchase online, especially one this big , just wanting to confirm I'm talking to a real deal type person.


Gordon, can you reply to this thread too?

Anyway, I'm exploring....I dunno exactly what real estate type things I might want to get into. Photography is not my main source of income, I work in IT, but am trying to bring this in on the side. I live in New Orleans, and am of the thought that with all the old $$ houses here, with interesting layouts, and all sorts of renovation here, this might be a good market to try to get into.

I was thinking in the future to look into TS photography too, but one thing at a time.

This is a new year, and I'd like the 11-24 lens, and it can be a business write off. My CPA said last year, I didn't spend enough for write offs with my bill rate I have on other jobs, so looking at this purchase as an investment for future business and also as expenditure for current business.

I also shoot concerts at times here in NOLA, and I have in the past used my 14mm Rokinon for some interesting shots and think this 11-24 would fit the bill for that too.

Anyway, back on this..hoping that good price he quoted is still available.

Thanks for all the help so far!!

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 18, 2017)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $2750 very shortly after launch, when they were unobtainable and $2,999, via CPW.
> ...



Yep it's the same Gordon. Buy with 100% confidence 

If the cost is offset-able don't think twice, the lens is a masterpiece and truly unique.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Yep it's the same Gordon. Buy with 100% confidence



+1 - Gordon is responsive and the whole process is pretty simple. I've made several purchases via CPW, most have been through a major US retailer, one was through a major Canadian retailer (IIRC, the US dollar was pretty weak at that time). All went off without a hitch. 

FWIW, my most recent CPW purchase was, in fact, the 11-24/4L.


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2017)

+! on Gordon's professionalism and promptness. I've ordered about 6 lenses from his sources and every one has been a good experience.


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2017)

Here you go!


----------



## lion rock (Jan 18, 2017)

On its waaaaay!!
Yay.
-r


----------



## bholliman (Jan 18, 2017)

Refurb available now for $2159, see Canonpricewatch.com. Won't last long...

BTW, Gordon and CPW are a first class outfit. I've purchased several lenses and bodies using their street price program. Terrific savings and no negatives.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 18, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Refurb available now for $2159, see Canonpricewatch.com. Won't last long...
> 
> BTW, Gordon and CPW are a first class outfit. I've purchased several lenses and bodies using their street price program. Terrific savings and no negatives.



Ooh..need to check it out.
Hmm....lessee, canon (for some reason) charges me sales tax on purchases to here, so that would be in the ball park of $216 added onto the refurb...in the ballpark of $2400 after taxes.


I'll maybe go for the brand new in box for $2600 with no sales tax....that $200 might be worth it over the refurb...longer warranty, etc...right?

cayenne


----------



## slclick (Jan 18, 2017)

I guess my picture wasn't big enough, lol


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 18, 2017)

cayenne said:


> bholliman said:
> 
> 
> > Refurb available now for $2159, see Canonpricewatch.com. Won't last long...
> ...



Er, your accountant should be pointing out you should be paying end user tax (sales tax) if you are buying out of state, particularly if it is a deductible business expense.

Warranty is the same, referbished get 12 months as do new.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 19, 2017)

LOL...of course we all pay that use tax 

Anyway, I decided to pull the trigger on the Canon refurb...even with the *ouch* $210 sales tax, it was just too good a deal to pass up.

So, now.....waiting with anticipation for the new monster lens to arrive and go play with it!!

Thank you EVERYONE for all the advice and help on this!!!


Cayenne

ps. *PrivateByDesign*....would you mind if I picked your brain about on thoughts about real estate shooting, process etc....on another thread that is more apropos?

Thank you,
C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 19, 2017)

cayenne said:


> LOL...of course we all pay that use tax
> 
> Anyway, I decided to pull the trigger on the Canon refurb...even with the *ouch* $210 sales tax, it was just too good a deal to pass up.
> 
> ...



It would be a pleasure. I'm happy for PM's too but I'll keep an eye out for the new thread.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

Just a quick update on the thread.

My Canon 11-24L just came in yesterday.

I've only had a couple of chance to take a few test shots..but so far....**WOW**!!

Man...11mm is *W-I-D-E*!! I think this is gonna be a really fun lens. 

I'm starting now to set up and take some of my first attempt at interior shots.
The first thing this has told me is..I need to clean my house!!


But anyway, I got it with tax (I still dunno why Canon is charging sales tax in LA, I don't believe they have a physical presence here?).....but I got it total shipped and tax refurb for $2,369.81

I am now about to sell my 17-40mm, it is in great shape, hoping to sell it for about $500..that will take a little of the sting out of the new monster.

Thanks to all for the info and input here!!

VERY MUCH Appreciated!!!

cayenne


----------



## Act444 (Jan 24, 2017)

I took advantage of that refurb sale as well and agree (thanks for the heads up!! Been waiting for the price to be right for a while now ;D )

I've only had the chance to shoot in my living quarters but I have to say 11mm makes rooms look HUGE. I almost feel as if 14mm-16mm provides more of a natural perspective for larger areas. But 11mm will be great for those tight spaces and closets...

Now for a nice enough day to see how it does outside


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2017)

My work here is done


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2017)

slclick,
It may be done for now.
Do keep it up.
Thanks to your heads up, I got my copy from Canon Refurb. Great addition to my collection.
-r



slclick said:


> My work here is done


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2017)

lion rock said:


> slclick,
> It may be done for now.
> Do keep it up.
> Thanks to your heads up, I got my copy from Canon Refurb. Great addition to my collection.
> ...



Bookmark CPW, Gordon is a great guy.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks slclick,
CPW is bookmarked. I'm still looking to a long lens, so I check periodically.
Thanks.
-r



slclick said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > My work here is done
> ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 24, 2017)

One of my most unused lens.
I found it good for certain shots as it gives you a completely different perspective.
It's very heavy and the bulbous front end would make you nervous.
The absence of a complete solution to fully use filters is a disadvantage.
It's certainly sharp.
I could see it would be useful for real estate photography.
I use the 16-35mm F4 usually for wide angle work -a really good lens.


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> One of my most unused lens.
> I found it good for certain shots as it gives you a completely different perspective.
> It's very heavy and the bulbous front end would make you nervous.
> The absence of a complete solution to fully use filters is a disadvantage.
> ...



I totally get that statement, the 16-35 f/4L was my most used money making lens (commercial real estate and property management) this past fall and early winter.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

Act444 said:


> I took advantage of that refurb sale as well and agree (thanks for the heads up!! Been waiting for the price to be right for a while now ;D )
> 
> *I've only had the chance to shoot in my living quarters but I have to say 11mm makes rooms look HUGE. I almost feel as if 14mm-16mm provides more of a natural perspective for larger areas. *But 11mm will be great for those tight spaces and closets...
> 
> Now for a nice enough day to see how it does outside



Indeed.
One of my first shots, of course was to try out 11mm.

It elongated my already long, narrow kitchen that while it looked cool, really distorted reality on how it really did look.

I think, however, I'm going to really have fun exploring the 11mm or so range and try to come up with artistic uses for it...not so much for real estate, but just for fun artistic things.

I have shot a good number of concerts here in New Orleans, at JazzFest and Voodoo Fest...and when I'm close to stage in pits, I've used my old 14mm Rokinon to get some good classic long poses on artists...great for when the guitarist is hitting the effects pedals and you catch that elongated 60's type look.

I'm anxious to try this puppy out on stage shots like that...

And looking to find neat uses for it too...composition will be a challenge, but hey...isn't the challenge about half the fun of it?

Thanks again to all!!

C


----------

